# I'll Never Get To 1000 Give Away



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's becoming apparent to me that I will likely never get to 1000 posts. I've been a member since November of 2010 and I've only got around 300 so far. I guess (uncharacteristically) I just don't have that much to say. A lot of shooting and not much talking.

About a year ago I offered a King Kat slingshot to a fellow forum member for free. He was kind enough to send me some odds and ends as a thank you and then I couldn't find the King Kat to send to him. Being old school I bought a new one and had it drop shipped to him and, of course, shortly after doing so I found my old King Kat. It's a neat SS but I will never use it.

I have, through the years, winnowed my slingshots down to just two styles. They are very plain, simple, and small and, though I greatly admire the incredible craftsmanship of the many builders here on the web, those two cover all bases for me and they are all I shoot with these days. Unlike others, I am not really interested in having a slingshot collection so over the next bit I plan on giving most of my few remaining slingshots away. I know I have a Rambone and a Scout to give away as well but that will be in the near future.

So, this is what I propose: Tell me if you are interested and I will put your name in a hat. In a few days I'll draw a name and send off the King Kat slingshot. Pretty simple.

Good luck to those who enter.

winnie


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I also am not the kind of person that posts a lot. I try to be somewhat original in my comments or I at least think before I speak. But me being my lazy self, I feel at times like I would rather not post. Thanks for the give away but due to ny laws on wrist braces, I cannot enter. Either way thank you for your generosity.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I am deffinetly interested in this giv away
As for me It won't be too long before 1 thousand!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi Winnie...I would like to enter your very generous contest.

While you may not post much, what you have posted is always well received. You have helped many and given great advice.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I will politely say, "Indeed Sir, I am interested." The translation being,"WAHOO! Hail Yeah! Put me in for that BadBoy!" If you please. When you do post I make a point to read them whether or not I respond.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It is not the quantity of the posts, but rather the quality of the content. I would gladly help to relocate some slingshots for you.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

What an opportunity! Please count me in Winnie


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Winnie,

Count me in please!  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would be honored to enter your give away my friend...But do the the state law where I live ..one can not own a braced

slingshot...So I will have to say thank you kind sir..But I can not enter....I have read your post my friend.there a inspiring read

with valued information you share.....Well my friend that you for this wonder chance for a fine shooter~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't give mine away!  It's nice to see ya Winnie, hope you and the family are well. Nice of you to host a lil' giveaway! And don't worry about posting much, because the times you do post, you make em count  Stay cool Winnie.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good on ya, Winnie!!! I already have two of those, so do NOT put me down. I just wanted to give you some positive strokes for being so generous.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes I am interested in this giv away, I have already sometime ago tried to order one but the maker sell only in USA.

Thanks for this give away.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments.

I didn't realize certain states didn't allow wrist braced slingshots. It's kind of silly when you think about it. My 4.5 x 2.75 inch little micarta slingshot that I always have in my pocket is far more powerful than any commercially available wrist braced ss that I know about. I guess what they don't know won't hurt them.

For those that can't join this time there will be opportunity later.

winnie


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

How Generous! Like TSM Said Quality Is Better Than Quantity. Definitely Count Me In, And Thanks For The Giveaway!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Oeps Sorry you can quit me!

I thought it was a Alley Cat the King Cat is not my style slingshot.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Oooh. Im very interested!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in! Thank you for the give way!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting is more important than talking. I like to do a little of each. Count me in . Thank you.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Definitely count me in, thank you


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

You're certainly very generous giving away that King Kat and even more so for having bought a second one to give away earlier because you couldn't find the first one! Unfortunately for me, I live in the Police State of New York, which is one of those constipated jurisdictions where wrist-supported slingshots are illegal.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Winnie, I'm in and thanks for your contributions to the forum!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm In.. thank you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to be in have always like the look of the king cat as for your post I always read them and think that you have a lot of wisdom and people listen to what you post.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in Winnie, thx for the chance at one the best slingshots ever. !

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Love reading your posts. Count me in :wave:


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in. And I agree with the sentiment of quality not quantity with your posts.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

A very generous gesture Winnie, sadly I cannot shoot those commercial wrist brace slingshots so don't count me in but thanks for the oportunity.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Winnie,
I have recently benefitted from the advice and help you so freely give to those you know as well as people you don't. I am one of those NY guys to whom it would be a waste to send this cool prize, but thank you for your giveaway and your presence here on the SSF. i would rather that over a free shooter any day. Still very generous of you. Good on you bud.

Be well,
SF


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Is not how much you say but what has been said, and you sir have put forth some wonderful wisdom  and please count me in!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Please count me in. Thank you for your generosity and the contributions you have made to the forum.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm interested count me in. Thanks.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm In and thank you for the giveaway


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice giveaway! Thanks.

Like you, I'm going toward fewer slingshots so don't count me in, but it would be fun to hear about the forks and set ups you are using. I've been shooting this one a lot lately.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I hear you man. I too will never see it. Im so excited and happy for the people that win it to and yet I feel a little envious as well because Im a stay at home dad with a 3year old and an 8month old. I can't afford some of these amazing naturals and custom masterpieces I see many collectors own or make. But we are all friends in this sling'n community and its that one thing that continues to tie us all together. And that makes me feel better. And as a young father of 27 I recognize that unsupervised children without guidance and positive reinforcement end up being raised by the streets and their peers on the streets. I refuse to let that happen to my children which is why I don't really chase the 1000 post give away. I like being on this forum a lot but in the end % 90 of my time will be spent in the back yard with my son, daughter and a dankung...doing my best to teach them the values of responsibility, safety and the rewards of hard honest work. Those guys who win deserve to win because they earned it. I see many give aways on this forum. Stay positive because one day it may very well be you that wins.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thx for the giveaway, very wise words. Its good when we keep it simple and dont hoard material stuff so much, but i dont have a starship yet so I am in!

I AM IN THX GL ALL.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> It is not the quantity of the posts, but rather the quality of the content. I would gladly help to relocate some slingshots for you.


I agree with your statement dear mate! This wonderful Forum is, compared to some others - I don´t want to name any names here - the best Place for beginners enquiries as well as everybody who wants to share thoughts and new techniques. I´m very happy here and I appreciate the support I´ve got already!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm interested 

Thanks for your awesome giveaway and little story


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes please, count me in! Thank you for your generosity.

As others already said, maybe you don't post too much, but when you do, it's a pleasure to read. So, just do what you do and that's all right


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm In and thank you for the giveaway Winnie


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes I'm interested thank you


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

as others have said it's quality that counts rather than quantity...do keep posting

and yes please...count me in!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm interested as well, count me in! Like Lug, I too would also be interested in knowing what the styles you've narrowed down to for your own shooting.

-GB


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

I would like to enter the give away it seems like a great opportunity for someone like me who also doesn't post a lot thank you very much


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in as well. Andvthanks for the giveaway! 
I will be doing my own giveaway soon on some paracord projects I have made including paracord ammo pouches.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Im loving this give away practice that's up for grabs to anybody and the meaning behind it. Its good fun and an opportunity for all. We should create more of this.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

LUG and gbeauvin asked what two slingshots I shoot are like. Here are some pictures. Keep in mind they are not pretty but they are very functional and almost indestructible. I am a dentist and all day long I am dealing with almost microscopic detail so when I come home the last thing I want to do is precise work. I am continually impressed with the beautiful work by other members of the forum but I am just not that guy. I cut them, slightly sand them and then buff them. They are both made of 5/16 inch silk micarta (phenolic resin base) and they are both the end result of about five years of making and shooting slingshots.

There are a several things that were important to me as they have evolved through the years. Do keep in mind though that this list includes those things that are important to me but we all have our different priorities.

The most important consideration for me is that I carry all of the time; at work, at home, church etc. etc.. My slingshot has to be thin and reasonably small because it's always in my back pocket. Because it's thin it has to be strong and it must also be light (no metal).

The bands have to be easy to pull back but also powerful enough to take a rabbit and versatile enough to shoot light ammo as well. (I shoot only steel and lead balls - mostly steel.)

I like my bands to be light enough that I can place my thumb centered at the base of the fork. I shot for four years with my hand spread across the base/forks of the slingshot but I found, in time, that lighter bands enabled me to center my thumb and I like that more.

I can change out a set of bands in very little time so durability is not super important to me. I'm content with a couple of hundred shots per set. I often will get more if I load it appropriately but two hundred is fine.

I'm tired of hand slap. I shot overpowered slingshots for years. No more.

The larger slingshot is the one I always have with me. I carry the smaller one when I'm out having fun. They are both chalices and the smaller is a modified version of a remarkably beautiful slingshot I got from Btoon84. Because it's micarta I was able to open up the inside of the fork a bit and then I lengthened the handle a bit but esthetically it is a very poor imitation of Btoon84's exotic wood layered palm swelled little BB shooting jewel.

winnie

The larger has bands of TBG and measure 7/8 inch by 1/2 inch by 10.5 inches. These bands will shoot a 45cal lead ball at around 215fps, 7/16 steel at around 275fps and 5/16 steel at around 315fps.

The smaller is TBG and is 9 inches by 3/8 by 1/4 inch. They will shoot a steel BB around 320fps. I have never clocked the speed of the 5/16 steel I most often shoot with it too but I can tell you I wouldn't want to get het by it.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

well it seems your not short of names to put in the hat, so if the hat will hold one more i'd like to enter myself, so very kind of you sir.... thanks

Jim


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Winnie said:


> LUG and gbeauvin asked what two slingshots I shoot are like. Here are some pictures. Keep in mind they are not pretty but they are very functional and almost indestructible. I am a dentist and all day long I am dealing with almost microscopic detail so when I come home the last thing I want to do is precise work. I am continually impressed with the beautiful work by other members of the forum but I am just not that guy. I cut them, slightly sand them and then buff them. They are both made of 5/16 inch silk micarta (phenolic resin base) and they are both the end result of about five years of making and shooting slingshots.
> 
> There are a several things that were important to me as they have evolved through the years. Do keep in mind though that this list includes those things that are important to me but we all have our different priorities.
> 
> ...


Simple , Small and Functional. What more do you want.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Practical, Sturdy and Efficient.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have to agree, more of a lurker/reader than a poster.

Would love a chance at the give away, thanks for the generosity.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in!

Thanks for holding the give away


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

NOT in. I'm a bit of a minimalist myself, still searching for my one or two perfect set-ups. I really like your frames, and appreciate even more the story of how your philosophy and style refined themselves into this simple pair. That, plus your generous give-away make this one of my favorite threads ever. Thanks Winnie.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in!
I know how you feel to, I've been a member since 2011 and I only have 190 posts.


----------



## KevCav (Apr 23, 2014)

Winnie said:


> It's becoming apparent to me that I will likely never get to 1000 posts. I've been a member since November of 2010 and I've only got around 300 so far. I guess (uncharacteristically) I just don't have that much to say. A lot of shooting and not much talking.
> 
> About a year ago I offered a King Kat slingshot to a fellow forum member for free. He was kind enough to send me some odds and ends as a thank you and then I couldn't find the King Kat to send to him. Being old school I bought a new one and had it drop shipped to him and, of course, shortly after doing so I found my old King Kat. It's a neat SS but I will never use it.
> 
> ...


I just recently joined here but I thank you for this awesome give away. I know the winner will treat it with kindness and use it well.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

The winner of the drawing is Gray Wolf. Congratulations! For those that did not win, there will be another drawing in the next week or two.

Thanks for the participation and the kind words.

winnie


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

This has been a great thread and a great idea. I loved the write-up on your philosophy. Thank you Winnie!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha. And congratulations Grey-Wolf


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations Gray Wolf...a wonderful prize!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, Lucky graywolf!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Winnie, Thank You Very Much!! And thank you for giving everyone a chance at this great shooter :bowdown: :bowdown: .

Todd


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations Grey-Wolf!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats Big Guy


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations GrayWolf!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations GrayWolf!!!!!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations GrayWolf anic:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats mate


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Grey-Wolf and Thank you Winnie.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats Gray Wolf...Knowing you will be putting this KingKat thru some shooting.

As too Whinne you my friend are very kind to have such a sweet contest....I my self do read all of your input you have

to say in the slingshot world...AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Todd!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Missed it all together congrats to the winner


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I love your two shooters, especially the notch for the bandset when not shooting.

Comgratulations Graywolf!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation Graywolf, you are the winner !!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was definitely lucky in this contest.

Todd


----------

